

Google's AJAX Search - Lock-in?  Keyword Data Only In Google Analytics? - sidsavara
http://www.seobook.com/Ad-Networks-Partners-Hoarding-Publisher-Data-For-Profit

======
sidsavara
This title is not meant to be sensational, I think this is actually a serious
problem if they are using their position as the dominant search engine to
force themselves into being a dominant stats package.

FTA:

Browsers do not include that data in the referrer string, and it is never sent
to the server. Therefore, all referrals from a Google AJAX driven search
currently make it look as if you are getting traffic from Google’s homepage
itself. Now, while this kind of information showing up in your tracking
programs might be quite a boost to the ego if you don’t know any better, and
will work wonders for picking up women in bars (”guess who links to me from
their homepage, baby!”), for actual keyword tracking it is of course utterly
useless.

